
Ask HN: Have there been movements to “keep the code” after layoffs? - ebspelman
I was recently laid off from a startup where I think we were writing some pretty awesome code.<p>I think many other people have felt similar things recently when, because of a layoff, they&#x27;ve been severed from a great codebase they were learning from.<p>Have there been efforts or movements to encourage employers to make their codebase available to employees they let go?
======
s1t5
What's the incentive for an employer to do this? That incentive needs to be
massive in order to overcome the downside of giving company property away for
free to people who you might never see again, who you might not be on good
terms with because of their termination, who you have no way to oversee in the
future, who now have the option to work for your competitors. No company in
their right mind will agree to this.

------
kanobo
That's highly unusual unless you were employed on an open source project. Most
employers would wipe your memory if they could.

~~~
rl3
> _Most employers would wipe your memory if they could._

Will work for memory wipe. In my book that's a win/win.

~~~
thedevindevops
If Paycheck (2003) is anything to go by.

~~~
Lio
It’s a driving plot component in the book Snow Crash too.

------
Jaruzel
As a contractor, I've experienced a lot of contracts where they explicitly
state that any code written on behalf of the client _belongs to the client_.
It's not your code, so you cannot take it with you (legally).

------
rotterdamdev
Zip the git repo and upload to telegram as an attachment. Network admins won't
be able to tell what you did, just make sure the filename is cat_memes or
teambuilding_photos.

Fuck companies.

